
AMD Ryzen 3 3100 and Ryzen 3 3300X Offering Great Budget Linux CPU Performance - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-ryzen-313&num=1
======
karambir
This is so big. I was about to make a build for my nephews with Ryzen 5, but
now 3300X with a good GPU it is. Remember these are on-par(or exceeds Intel i7
from 3 years ago)[1].

I just hope they do something similar to their GPU software platforms(CUDA
killer).

1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFmbJGzsFrE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFmbJGzsFrE)

